# Carter Family Thanksgiving Dinner



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Mrs started off dry brining our turkey breast then injected it with Garlic and Herb seasoning plus marjoram, thyme, Lawery, onion salt then into the crockpot. 

Green Bean Casserole, GB's, cream of mushroom soup and french fried onions

Yams with marshmallows

macaroni salad

Special Deviled Eggs ... she uses the Frenchs Honey mustard, dab of Apple cider vinegar, sugar, miracle whip, bit of salt and pepper, and top with a dash paprika 

mashed potato's and gravy from scratch

Stuffing of course made in a stone pan 

2 types of rolls 

2 Pumpkin Pies


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds like ya had a great meal.


----------

